# Blue Star 1



## photobenfro (7 mo ago)

The RO-RO/Passenger ferry Blue Star 1 traveling along the Milford Haven Waterway towards the Pembroke Port Ferry Terminal in Pembroke Dock.


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

photobenfro said:


> The RO-RO/Passenger ferry Blue Star 1 traveling along the Milford Haven Waterway towards the Pembroke Port Ferry Terminal in Pembroke Dock.
> 
> View attachment 692575
> 
> ...


Me and the missus have watched the ferries dock and sail while staying in The Ferry House Inn just across the haven in hazelbeach.The sound of the main engines and gennys always warms the cockles as it traverses the haven. A very good nosebag served in the establishment I may add.


----------



## photobenfro (7 mo ago)

taffe65 said:


> Me and the missus have watched the ferries dock and sail while staying in The Ferry House Inn just across the haven in hazelbeach.The sound of the main engines and gennys always warms the cockles as it traverses the haven. A very good nosebag served in the establishment I may add.


Hi taffe65, there are some great spots on both sides of the Haven for watching the Ferry...one of my faves is the abandoned pier near Hobbs Point. You get great views of the Ferry Terminal and the opposite shoreline, which I will have to explore more of.


----------

